# Zynthian - DIY multitimbral synthesizer and audio processor - using a Raspberry Pi



## Markrs (Aug 7, 2021)

Has anyone built one of these before? Looks quite interesting way to access great software synths.


Zynthian is a new class of musical device. A powerful multitimbral synthesizer and audio processor, capable of managing up to 16 audio chains simultaneously. Also, it's a MIDI processor and router, equipped with standard MIDI ports, USB, WIFI & wired networks. It features:

Accurate Emulations of Classic Instruments: Grand piano, Rhodes, Wurlitzer, pipe organ, Hammond organ, combo organ, Minimoog, DX-7, Oberheim OB-X, JX-10...
Amazing Virtual Analog Synthesizers: ZynAddSubFX, Helm, NoizeMaker, Surge, AMSynth, SynthV1, PadthV1, ...
SoundFont support: SF2, SF3, SFZ and GIG formats are supported. A 4GB collection of soundfonts is included.
Lots of Effects: Reverb, delay, echo, chorus, distortion, EQ, compressor, wahwah, flanger, phaser, granulator, vocoder, auto-tune...
MIDI filters & tools: Map, chorder, arpeggiator, LFO, sequencer, quantization, split, velocity map, ...
Step Sequencer: A powerful step sequencer is integrated, allowing to use the unit as a groovebox.
MOD-UI & Pure Data
Audio & MIDI recorder/player: You can record audio & MIDI tracks, play them and overdub.
You can use it for live performing, studio production or as a tool for sound exploration.

Zynthian is a community-driven project and it's 100% open source. Free software on Open hardware. Completely configurable and fully hackable! Free as in Freedom.

An open platform for sound synthesis & processing.






Home


Open Synth Platform. Imagine having all the sounds you ever dreamed of in the palm of your hand.




zynthian.org


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2021)

Neat! Diving in…


----------



## Markrs (Aug 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Neat! Diving in…


Will be interested to know your thoughts on it Temme.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2021)

I have built many a Pi project. Mostly for retro gaming purposes  but this seems cool! Sfz support, Surge. If it runs on Linux, it’ll get integrated it seems… I’ll let you know.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have built many a Pi project. Mostly for retro gaming purposes  but this seems cool! Sfz support, Surge. If it runs on Linux, it’ll get integrated it seems… I’ll let you know.


Looks really nice, found it when looking into Pianoteq presets and it came up as you can use Pianoteq with it.

Having Sound font support and Surge is really nice. Has quite a few effects built in as well


----------



## wst3 (Aug 8, 2021)

I really wish I had not read this message! I see a lot of time disappearing into a black hole!

Oh well...


----------



## Markrs (Aug 8, 2021)

I am quite tempted with this and pair with either a keyboard with a really nice keybed + controller or DIY a Midi Keyboard and Controller. Theoretically, you could create a top-notch digital piano using Pianoteq and a great synth with Surge, plus all the effect as an all-in-one keyboard.


----------

